
Logical Uncertainty and Logical Induction - mathgenius
https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2016/09/logical_uncertainty_and_logica.html
======
mbourgon
Related post on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12485080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12485080)

